
Theranos founder Elizabeth Holmes is seeking investors for a new company - dacm
https://www.businessinsider.es/theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes-new-startup-report-2018-6?r=US&IR=T
======
whatshisface
The linked article is a cut-down version of the article it's citing[0].

> _According to Carreyrou, Holmes is currently waltzing around Silicon Valley,
> meeting with investors, hoping to raise money for an entirely new start-up
> idea._

That's all of the information.

[0] [https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/06/elizabeth-holmes-
is-...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/06/elizabeth-holmes-is-trying-to-
start-a-new-company)

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17281353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17281353)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17269314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17269314)

------
dick_sucker2
I wonder if Tim Draper will invest in her new startup. If not, it signals some
duplicity.

